# Can I bring my own medicine to Dubai?



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

Any restrictions on importing medicine to Dubai? As I don't know if the medicine is available in Dubai, I want to bring large amount of boxes of certain medicines, i.e. one box per each month, and about three different kinds of medicines, which might amount to 36 boxes of medicine. Any issue with this on the customs?

Are the following medicines available or restricted in Dubai? 
A) Finasteride 1mg (also marketed as Propecia)
B) Nasonex spray 
C) Melatonin?

Can I later on receive medicine shipments per mail? Are there any restriction in sending medicine per mail?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have a look at the official page for controlled medicines

UAE Travel: Tourist: Drug guidelines - UAEinteract


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

That link does the trick regarding imports. *Anywhere a database of medicines that are readily available in Dubai?*

--- To sum up on imports: ---
Resident and non resident patients can bring into the country a maximum of 3 month supply of prescription medicine, for their personal use. Psychotropic medicines 1 can be brought by non-residents to cover their personal consumption for a maximum of 3 month period. Psychotropic medicines can be brought in by resident in a quantity sufficient for 1 month consumption. Medicines that arrive in the country via postal courier can not be released to the patient unless the above requirements are fulfilled
---


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

I bring in a large amount every 3 months with out any problems at all, so that I can confirm.
I have had no problems getting anything I need from local doctors here if I have run out.


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

Engineer said:


> I bring in a large amount every 3 months with out any problems at all, so that I can confirm.
> I have had no problems getting anything I need from local doctors here if I have run out.


Right, so you keep the 3 months rule. However, can you bring something for as long a s 12 months without the border police giving you a hard time? I don't wan to fly to Europe every 3 months only to get 3 boxes of pills


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Right, so you keep the 3 months rule. However, can you bring something for as long a s 12 months without the border police giving you a hard time? I don't wan to fly to Europe every 3 months only to get 3 boxes of pills


Yes because at the moment on this contract I get to go home every 3 months so it works out fine, but if I have to stay for extra time I have been able just to attend the local hospital and explain to the doctor and have got what I have needed here with no trouble at all.


----------

